
At Glassdoor, Find Out How Much People Really Make At Google, Microsoft, Yahoo - timr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/at-glassdoor-find-out-how-much-people-really-make-at-google-microsoft-yahoo-and-everywhere-else/
======
KB
I'm not seeing a place for location when it comes to the salary reported.
Location (cost of living) is a big deal when it comes to market rate salaries.
I'm sure a Software Engineer at Google makes more money working in CA or NY
compared to the market rate for the same job here in Boston.

Am I just not seeing these details since I haven't signed up?

~~~
dsplaisted
If you look at the screenshot on the techcrunch article it says they'll be
able to show salary by location and years of experience when they have more
data.

~~~
KB
Thanks for pointing that out.

I wonder what their collection threshold is before they begin publishing this
data. I imagine it could be a static number or a percentage based on the
population and industry in the locale.

------
tom
Simple idea and an apparently nice implementation. It's interesting that they
plan to sell to HR folks when their site will undoubtedly make some HR folks
lives much harder. This feels like a total "why did this take so long?" site.
Nice job.

------
wlievens
This is just awfully depressing. I'm Belgian working for a British company, so
my wage is about half, and with much higher taxes so my real wage is more like
a third.

~~~
timr
The cost of living here eats up a lot of the difference.

~~~
falsestprophet
Not if he lives in London.

~~~
timr
True. But the point isn't that he's well off; it's that a valley employee
pulling down $90k/year isn't particularly wealthy.

~~~
michaelneale
Yeah I was surprised it was so low. 150K a year in the valley isn't much.

------
mojuba
A somewhat better Overhear.us, except Glassdoor clearly targets recruitment
agencies and HR, while Overhear.us was mostly for fun, as I understand it.

Which means, there is a niche for leaking "confidential" information. Internet
just ideally suits this kind of anonymous social networks.

Just tried Overhear - why is the site down? (Assuming it's a YC startup,
someone can answer maybe)

------
redorb
I think it comes into play "Stop comparing yourselves" .. You are you, not me
or the other guy. If you want more go ask for it. Everyone is capable of
making whatever someone is willing to pay them.

*Also if you enjoy your job, what does money matter as long as the basics are met

~~~
jimbokun
It's prudent to gather pricing information before any large financial
transaction, whether buying or selling stocks, an automobile, or a home.

Why should searching for a job or asking for a raise be any different?

------
bandris
I always enter a higher salary than my actual on sites like this. It is
irrational to be honest here.

~~~
helveticaman
Why?

------
okeumeni
Given the number of reviews (max 142 Microsoft) I just curious why is this big
news for Techcrunch given that the idea is not new I also think they should
have a threshold to reach before publishing rating on CEO approvals and other
metrics.

------
dimitry
Pretty eye opening. Underpaid :(

~~~
jimbokun
Hard to say. A lot depends on where you live and the cost of living there. If
you're not in the Valley, NYC, or other high cost market you might be closer
to your peers wherever it is that you live.

On the other hand, if you are in the Valley, etc., maybe it's time to update
your resume. :)

------
wallflower
If you really want to know salaries, take a look at the H1-b job databases
(they are required to report salaries for particular titles). I don't look
because I don't want to know (plausible deniability)

~~~
dangoldin
Here we go: <http://career.clemson.edu/graduate_students/H1B/2007/>

------
timcederman
Matches up quite nicely with what I've heard actually.

Nice site too - great UI and, of course, interesting content.

------
ig1
tbh Vault who's the elephant in this game has an ugly website with a terrible
interface which charges it's userbase. It's only value is in it's content.
Whoever can offer the same content with either a good interface or for free is
probably going to do well for themselves. I'm not sure Glassdoor is the one
though.

------
bluelu
Vault.com has a similar service, but you have to pay to access the salary
reviews.

------
mjnaus
3 mil?! For a shitty site like this? My little cousin could build and maintain
this during after-school hours!

Bubbly bubbly bubbly....

Can't wait for this bubble of big-nothings to burst and things to get back to
(more or less) normal...

~~~
gommm
I was wondering about this too... Can't see where those 3 millions go except
maybe for marketing (and even then, it seems to be a bit high.... )

~~~
aneesh
I'm sure some of it is still in the bank, but of the part that's been spent, a
big share is people's salaries. They've been around over a year, and have 12
salaries to pay, including a management team full of former Microsoft and
Expedia execs.

~~~
mjnaus
Having 12 people working on this full time is just as ridiculous as sitting on
3 mil...

